# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-10: Disguise Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 9 November 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-10:

*Table of Contents
*
Brother Emund - It's All in the Name

Treesniffer - One Day's Hunt​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1st Place: Treesniffer, "One days hunt", 3 pts

Tough one this month... but as it is about Ogryns and I like Ogryns ( I have a character in my story "Hunted" caled Dombi), this would have won it anyway!

.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Treesnifer, One Day's Hunt, 3pts

Brother Edmund, It's All In the Name, 2pts

Very good stories this month:grin:, had a little difficulty choosing between them. In the end, though, I had to nitpick you a little Brother Edmund, because the point of view kept switching between the Rogue Trader Captain and the Archon nearly simultaneously towards the end. That was the only complaint I had though, loved the rest . An added bonus for making the Rogue Trader a psyker, isn't a perpetual like a relative of the Emperor?

Treesnifer, A+ for creativity, I never would have guessed that they were Ogryn until you revealed that fact. Interesting and intense action sequence, but I think my favorite part was envisioning an entire tribe lazing about in the new spring sun, waiting for fresh food to spring up from the earth. Really good story.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> An added bonus for making the Rogue Trader a psyker, isn't a perpetual like a relative of the Emperor?


They are supposed to be the children of the Emperor, before he became the head man of the Imperium. He passed on some of his preternatural powers to them.

But I am not saying that THIS 'Rogue Trader' is one of them?? :angel:

.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> They are supposed to be the children of the Emperor, before he became the head man of the Imperium. He passed on some of his preternatural powers to them.
> 
> But I am not saying that THIS 'Rogue Trader' is one of them?? :angel:


Morten Stroms, I mean, I suppose he isn't a rogue trader, is he ?


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Umm...

1) Its All in the Name - 3pts!


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Brother Emund said:


> Tough one this month... but as it is about Ogryns and I like Ogryns ( I have a character in my story "Hunted" caled Dombi), this would have won it anyway!
> .





Myen'Tal said:


> I never would have guessed that they were Ogryn until you revealed that fact. Interesting and intense action sequence, but I think my favorite part was envisioning an entire tribe lazing about in the new spring sun, waiting for fresh food to spring up from the earth. Really good story.


You'll be seeing a bit more of these guys. This was just their intro. This world and critters are actually a Traveller adventure I'm building to run on Roll20 - just figured I'd changed the party into Ogryn. 

I know I've only put time into Bleak Eternity - but I'll have to add Hunted for your Ogryn. Like I said - this tribe isn't one for history yet.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> Morten Stroms, I mean, I suppose he isn't a rogue trader, is he ?


Well Stroms is a bit of a rogue and he does trade now-and-again so technically he is a 'Rogue Trader'... but he isn't!!! Confused?

Good....:grin:

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st: *Treesniffer*
2nd: *Brother Emund*


----------

